# Marderbiss beim Auto!



## Pike1982 (8. Juni 2005)

hallo leute!!

Habe ein kleines Problem mit so einem sch*** Marder!Das verdammte Vieh beist mir ständig irgendwelche Kabel an meinem Auto ab!
Was kann man dagegen tun?Irgendwelche Geheimtricks?Welche Mittel helfen wirklich?

Bitte um schnellstmögliche Hilfe!Postet alle Vorschläge und Erfahrungen!

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## ex-elbangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Moin,
bei mir hat nur eins geholfen,Hundehaare in den Motorraum legen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Im ADAC-Test wurde Kaninchendraht unter den Motorraum gelegt! Die Marder mögen diese Maschen nicht!!! ODER einfach erschiessen :q:q:q....


----------



## ruhrangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

schaue er hier !!!!!!

http://www.marderabwehr.de/presse1.php

LG aus dem pott


----------



## AKor74 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Du hast kein Problem mit einem Marder, dein Prob sind 2 Marder. Einer der dein Auto als sein Revier betrachtet und somit vollkommen ungefährlich für dein Auto ist und einer der zu Besuch kommt und austillt, wenn der die Düfte deines Marders riecht.

Verboten ist das Fangen und töten, da Naturschutz die Hand drauf hat. Marder lieben Eier, auch aufgeschlagen und gemixt mit anderen süßen Sachen, wie z.B. Rattengift, ist aber verboten. Marder lieben warme Motoren, d.h. versuche heute Abend, soll sehr kalt werden, als letztes zu Hause zu sein, bzw. drehe noch eine Runde, damit du letzter bist, was du auf deinen Motorblock legst liegt an dir. Erfolg nach ca. 3-4 Tagen.

Ausserdem würdest du damit deinen Marder killen, der bekanntlich die Düfte hinterlassen hat. Kommt nun der neue Hausherr, geht das Spiel von vorne los.


----------



## Cottbuser (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Einfach einen Klostein samt Einhänger irgendwo in den Motorraum. Das hilft meistens und kostet Dich so gut wie nix. Bei einem Verwandten von mir hat nur das geholfen. Am besten auch das Auto mal einen Monat oder länger schön weit weg parken, da die Viecher standorttreu sind und dann das Auto Deines Nachbarn in Beschlag nehmen.  (Half bei mir)

Gruß


----------



## ruhrangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

@akor

den vorschlag mit dem rattengift find ich pervers, super von dir nochmal drauf hinzuweisen das es verboten ist  #d  , coole sache !!!!!!!!!!!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## AKor74 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Wieso pervers. Mein Hausmarder hat mir die Dachdämmung gezockt und micht Nächte lang tyrannisiert, sein Kumpel hat mir beim T3 den Kühlwasserschlauch zerbissen. Bei 
-15°C und defekter LED der Termeraturanzeige hat´s den Motor überhizt und zerrissen.
Da darf man schonmal kreativ werden.

Als Tipp: Das Krümelzeug in der blauen Packung von Compo, schön mit dem Ei vermengen und in die Halbschalen der Eier drücken. Morgens nicht vergessen rauszunehmen.

Das mit dem Kaninchendraht geht auch, ist aber auf Dauer lästig.

Wie gesagt, es ist VERBOTEN. Aber die Frage war ja was hilft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Wenn man durch angenagte Kabel/Schläuche schließlich den Motor zerlegt ist Schluß mit Lustig bei den Automardern!    :r  :g 

Eltronische Pieper und Gerüche helfen auch. Problem ist aber die Autoindustrie bzw. die (Billig)zulieferer , die so schön Fischmehl ins Gummi von Schläuchen und Isolation mischt. Dann braucht man keine 2 Marder, der eine findet den neuen Schlauch auch immer wieder ganz anziehend. 
Ich hab früher mal ein Auto mit Ballistol vorne eingesprüht - von Wegen der Jäger hats auf seiner Flinte, Rote Karte für Marder. Hat auch geholfen, nur hats im Auto auch lange gemüffelt und die Beifahrer(in) war sauer


----------



## Anni (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

na ich weis auch ein natürliches mittelchen|supergri 

man nehme einen ziegenbock |evil: wenns geht schon ein älteres semester  
schneide ihm ein stück von seinem bart ab  #t |supergri und zwar unmittelbar vor einen deckakt |kopfkrat den bart verteile man unter der motorhaube an verschiedenen stellen der kommt nie wieder denn er muß :v 
vor einem werkstattbesuch bitte entsorgen|supergri keine unterbodenwäsche machen#6 #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Das mit den Tierhaaren hab ich auch schon gehört.

Bei Gift sollte man sich nicht erwischen lassen. Nimm doch einfach das hier 

http://www.heckler-koch.de/oldsite/html/german/behoerden/06_grenademachinegun/06_01_index.html

hilft bestimmt.


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Leute, GANZ klare Ansage: eindeutig VERBOTENES hat hier nix verloren!!! Wir als Angler stehen bei den "Tierschützern" eh auf der roten Liste, und ich möchte hier kein Öl ins Feuer gegossen sehen!

Ein Rahmen, der zwischen die Räder der Vorderachse liegt und mit normalem Maschendrahtzaun (in the morning) bespannt ist, hilft sehr gut. Erfolg bei meinem Onkel und meiner Tante nach 4 durchgebissenen ABS-Control-Kabeln nach bereits einem Tag... Die Marder hassen Veränderungen in ihrem Revier. Steht der Wagen unterm Carport?? Hast Du die Möglichkeit, den Wagen auch mal (wo)"anders" abzustellen???

Die Disziplin "Variantenreiches Parken" sollte man mal bis zur Perfektion ausüben...


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Ich hatte das Problem auch,ich hatte Hühnchen knochen reingelegt und drübergepinkelt,und es hat geholfen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Problem auch,ich hatte Hühnchen knochen reingelegt und drübergepinkelt,und es hat geholfen #6



 |muahah:


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Da kannste lachen,die Hühner konnten wieder laufen |supergri


----------



## Big Fins (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Um Himmelswillen, was hier alles unternommen wird |uhoh:
Ich würde erst mal eine ordentliche Motorwäsche durchführen, damit die Mardergerüche weg sind.
Und die bessere Alternative ist Maschendraht untenrum, die Marder mögen es nicht mit den Pfoten einzusinken, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Loup de mer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde erst mal eine ordentliche Motorwäsche durchführen, damit die Mardergerüche weg sind.


 
Genau so, dann ist das Auto erstmal kein "markiertes" Marderrevier mehr und der Konkurrent ist nicht von seinem Instinkt genötigt, das Revier nun für sich in Beschlag zu nehmen, d.h. wilde Sau zu spielen mit allem was nach anderem Marder riecht.
Jetzt kann man einen (oder zwei) handelsübliche Ultraschall-Marderschocker installieren (einfach an Dauerplus und Masse) und hat Ruhe. Nach meiner Erfahrung zumindest in 90% aller Fälle. (Wir bieten unseren Kunden diese Lösung schon seit Jahren mit Erfolg an)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## havkat (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Moin!



> Verboten ist das Fangen und töten, da Naturschutz die Hand drauf hat.



Falsch. 

Steinmarder (und um so einen handelt es sich) stehen nicht unter Naturschutz sondern unterliegen dem Jagdrecht.

In befriedeten Bezirken (alles außer Jagdrevieren ) ist es sehr wohl erlaubt, gem BJG, Marder *tierschutzkonform* und außerhalb der gesetzlichen Schonzeit, zu fangen, auch zu töten.

Aber schon mal gaaanich mit Rattengift! Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!

Gift mit legger Ei vermischt! Ja, nee, is klar!

Ergibt noch ´nen schönen chemischen Rundumschlag gegen Igel, Siebenschläfer u. Eichhörnchen, oder watt?

Einen recht guten Ruf hat das Zeug.

Gibt auch diverse Hochfrequenz-Schallgeräte im Kfz-Zubehörhandel.

Die meisten Städte haben ´nen sog. Stadtjäger. Tel.-Nr. bei der Ordnungsbehörde erfragen und kontakten.
Auf´m Land einfach mal den Jungen in grünen Klamotten mit Hund an der Leine anschnacken. 
Der weiß Rat oder schreitet zur Tat.


----------



## elchbaby (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Motorwäsche machen und dann als Motorschutzlack Marderspray verwenden, da ist so ein eckelhafter Bitterstoff drin (habs probiert :m ) das kann nicht mehr schmecken für die Viecher.


----------



## Warius (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Wie schon geschrieben...reinpinkeln hilft!!! Auch wenns eklig ist...!!!!

Zündkabel haben sie mir vorher schon zweimal durchgebissen! Und für meine Honda-Zündkabel wollten die Werkstätten 45 Euronen pro Stück haben!!! Habs dann selbst geflickt, mit Zünkabel von nem Moped, das Kabel gibts als Meterware für nen Äppel und´n Ei...Zusätzlich hab ich noch Aquarienschlauch über die Zündkabel gezogen!! Seit einem Jahr hab ich nun Ruhe....


----------



## Yupii (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

ich habe die Kabel und Schläuche schön mit Hohlraumversiegelung eingesprüht. Ist zwar pekig und riecht am Anfang ein Bisschen, aber seitdem ist Ruhe im Karton und das seit 5 Jahren.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Chris_23 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

hört sich nicht gut an! |kopfkrat


----------



## Pike1982 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Steht der Wagen unterm Carport?? Hast Du die Möglichkeit, den Wagen auch mal (wo)"anders" abzustellen???
> 
> Die Disziplin "Variantenreiches Parken" sollte man mal bis zur Perfektion ausüben...


Jep der Wagen ist unter nem Carport!
Meinen Wagen wegstellen ist schwierig,da daneben gleich der Wagen meiner Freundin steht,und dann der Mader warscheinlich gleich auf den von ihr los geht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Mein Revier!  :g  Reinpinkeln ins Auto (Motorraum)  |muahah:

Toller Vorschlag!  |supergri wirklich - stell mir gerade vor ich beobachte jemanden dabei ...


----------



## Dorschi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Wie schon erwähnt Hundehaare helfen!


----------



## tobi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

guude leute !

Mir hat auch ein Marder jetzt die Woche zwei Zündkabel zerfressen ! Sauvieh !!! Dann heisst's mal wieder latzen für's Auto ! Ich werd die Variante mit den 'Haaren vom Hundi mal versuchen hab selber nen Golden Retriever und den werd ich dann mal etwas rupfen :-D


----------



## Rheinschiffer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Muahahaha, ich stell mir gerade vor, daß jeden Abend irgendwelche Leute vor dem Auto stehen, Motorhaube offen, Hosenstall ebenfalls und dann ab die Puller...|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Dann schiff ich doch lieber in den Rhein


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Problem auch,ich hatte Hühnchen knochen reingelegt und drübergepinkelt,und es hat geholfen #6



Toll und woher sollen wir jetzt wissen was geholfen hat  ? Die Hühnchenknochen oder der Nartursekt :q ? 

Wenn ich diese Taktik vor unserem Haus praktiziere, kommen 2 min später bestimmt die Männer mit den Habmichliebjacken #d  |supergri .


----------



## fette beute (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

also ich hab zwei stück als haustier die sind 100_0025.JPGdoch soooooo niedlich und wolln doch nur spielen100_0027.JPG


----------



## Pike1982 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab zwei stück als haustier die sind 100_0025.JPGdoch soooooo niedlich und wolln doch nur spielen100_0027.JPG


 
Das sind doch Frettchen oder?


----------



## fette beute (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

ja genau stammen von den stinkmardern ab deswegen kann man sie auch nur draußen halten sonst kriegt man keine luft mehr  :q:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Und helfen die Stinkmarder gegen Automarder`?  |kopfkrat 
oder eher das Gegenteil von wegen Revierattacke usw.?


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Die eigentlich lästigen Marder sind doch eher die, die später für einen Satz neue Zündkabel 300 Ocken verlangen, würde ich mal sagen |gr: 


Ich habe davon abgesehen auch chon gehört, dass viele Automobilhersteller ihren Fernöstlichen Gummischrott, der sich dann in Wohlgefallen auflöst, gerne dem Kunden als Marderbiss verkaufen. 

Bei meinem alten BMW war es angeblich auch ein Marder. Als ich mir den Satz Zündkabel dann habe geben lassen, waren schlicht die Ummantelungen zerbröselt, also nix mit Bissspuren oder so. :r


----------



## tidecutter (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

mit hat einer den antennenfuß von der antenne etwas zerbissen. lauter löcher drin. find ich garnicht nett. ich beiß ihm doch auch nicht in seinen buschigen schwanz.

solange nicht mehr kaputt geht, mach ich aber nichts.


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> ich beiß ihm doch auch nicht in seinen buschigen schwanz.



Das wäre auch unfair. Hat der Marder bei dir ja auch nicht gemacht :q .


----------



## Pike1982 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau stammen von den stinkmardern ab deswegen kann man sie auch nur draußen halten sonst kriegt man keine luft mehr :q:q:q:q


 
Also ich halte meine 2 kleinen Kacker in der Wohnung! #h


----------



## Ralf-H (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Revier! :g Reinpinkeln ins Auto (Motorraum) |muahah:
> 
> Toller Vorschlag! |supergri wirklich - stell mir gerade vor ich beobachte jemanden dabei ...


 
Genau das ist meinem Kumpel passiert: Neuer Volvo V70 und schön mit den Nachbarn drauf angestoßen, nach einer Woche Marderschaden. :r 
Dann hat ihm jemand den Tip mit dem reinpinkeln gegeben. Er also nicht faul, Bier kaufen, viel davon trinken und um 3:00 Uhr nachts die Motorhaube auf und schön zickzack reingepißt. In genau diesem Moment erscheint seine ältliche Nachbarin mit Ihrem Hund. Noch nach Erklärungen ringend hört er die Nachbarin mit einem "TseTse - der ist doch noch so neu....." murmelnd verschwinden. Die haben wochenlang nicht miteinander geschnackt. Er meinte, das sei der peinlichste Moment seines Lebens gewesen. 
So kanns gehen.........

P.S.: den Marder hats nicht interessiert - vielleicht hätte er was anderes trinken müssen? ;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Und der Hit wäre mit einer versteckten Kamera dabei!  |jump:


----------



## fette beute (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und helfen die Stinkmarder gegen Automarder`?  |kopfkrat
> oder eher das Gegenteil von wegen Revierattacke usw.?


               also ich hatte noch nie ein marderbiss am oder im auto keine ahnung ob die beiden frettchen die marder davon abhalten #h


----------



## Angler77 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Deo ! 
DAS STINKT ! 
Und hilft ! 

Angler 88


----------



## Rumpelrudi (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Wir haben auch einen lieben Siedlungsmarder. Seit Jahren.

Das Problem mit der Motorraumverwüstung trat erst auf, als ich auf der Firma den Parkplatz wechseln mußte. Meinen Wagen also in das Revier eines anderen Marders parkte.

Hundehaare in Damennylons sind wirkungsvoll für eine gewisse Zeit. Wirkungsvoll war auch, dass Fahrzeug rückwärts unter das Carport zu fahren.
Menschliche Duftmarken sollten mittels einer Handsprühflasche (Glasreiniger) verteilt werden. Davon bekommt man keinen roten Kopf.

Hab mir gerade ein neues Auto zugelegt und die Vorsichtsmassnahmen vergessen. Der Wagen stand vorher in einem anderen Marderrevier. Gestern habe ich den Kurzschluss in der Bremslichtleitung beseitigt und den Hund gekämmt.


----------



## Supporter (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Also,bei mir übernimmt die Versicherung sollche Schäden(Mader)


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Luftgewehr ! Wo kein Richter,da kein Henker  |supergri 

Ps: Ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Hallo,#h

muss aus gegebenem Anlass das Thema noch mal zum Leben
erwecken.:m
Ein Marder hat am WE den Kabelbaum meines Octavia zerlegt.
Die letzten Tipps in diesem Trööt sind ja nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch.
Kann jemand neuere Erkenntnisse zur legalen Marderabwehr
beisteuern? Fahre morgen ohnehin mal zur Jagd&Hund,und werde mich dort auch um hören.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

# 1 Motorwäsche und ein anderer Stellplatz (sofern möglich)
# 2 Alle Geruchs- und Tonantimarder Sachen sind nicht für Dauereinsatz (wenn die überhaupt funktionieren)
#3 das einzige was hilft ist Kaninchendraht in passender Größe unter dem Auto mit 12 V Batterie gespeist, passt am besten


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Moin Jürgen,

das hier
http://www.marderabwehr.de/onlinekatalog/shop/hochspannung/
oder baugleich ist nach meiner Recherche das einzig wirksame Mittel, um Mardern das Eindringen in dern Motorraum zu vermiesen.
Bevor ich aber 170 € plus Einbau ausgebe, habe ich mich zum Bau eines "Gitters" entschlossen. Funktioniert 1A - der Bursche war seitdem nicht mehr in meinem Wägelschn drin!
Ich mach Dir heute Abend mal 'n Bild davon...


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> das hier
> http://www.marderabwehr.de/onlinekatalog/shop/hochspannung/
> ...





Danke,:m


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

"Mein Marder" beisst ständig die Zuleitung zu den Spritzwasserdüsen für die Frontscheibe kaputt. 

Habe mir jetzt im Baumarkt eine Tafel "Rippenstreckmetall verzinkt" geholt.. und lege die vor bzw. unter den Motorraum. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## zandertex (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

wenn der wagen im trockenen steht,hilft auch 1kg cheyenne pfeffer,welcher großzügig auf dem stehplatz verteilt wird.
wir hatten die biester auf dem dachboden,alles mögliche ausprobiert aus der tierhandlung,alles für die katz.dann die idee mit dem pfeffer,seitdem ist ruhe.


----------



## Gloin (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

http://www.amazon.de/Kaufmann-AZKFZ219-Marderschutz-Wellrohr-2-0m/dp/B002TUT0LY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_1

Im Otter-Zentrum in Hankensbüttel (übrigens der Hit für jeden Freund der einheimischen Fauna!) wurden mir ganz profane Schutzrohre empfohlen. Laut Aussage der Mitarbeiter sind die "Forschungsmarder" mit ihrem Gebiss an geriffelten Plastik-Schläuchen stets abgerutscht. Ist nicht teuer und der Effekt einer Motorwäsche hält auch nur solange, bis sich Mader-Männchen Nr.1 am Motor gewärmt hat und Mader Nr.2 das riecht...
Wenn ich sehe, wie in diesem Thread vor ein paar Jahren Tips über das Auslegen von Rattengift  ausgetauscht wurden...#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> "Mein Marder" beisst ständig die Zuleitung zu den Spritzwasserdüsen für die Frontscheibe kaputt.
> 
> Habe mir jetzt im Baumarkt eine Tafel "Rippenstreckmetall verzinkt" geholt.. und lege die vor bzw. unter den Motorraum. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


 

Hallo Franz,#h

das habe ich auch bereits gehört,soll wirken.
Bin nur Platzmässig recht eingeschränkt.Muss erst mal überlegen,wo ich das Ding lagere.:m


----------



## Gloin (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Ein Drahtgitter unterm Motor hat dem Octavia meiner Eltern vor Ewigkeiten Ruhe bescherrt, mittlerweile meidet der Made unsere Einfahrt wohl auf Grund des Hundes.


----------



## Bobster (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Endlich mal wieder ein interessantes Thema hier im AB :m


Die von Zandertex angesprochene "Pfeffermethode" war auch bei uns erfolgreich.






Gloin schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie in diesem Thread vor ein paar Jahren Tips über das Auslegen von Rattengift ausgetauscht wurden...#q


 
Die Zeiten haben sich zum Glück geändert.

Dafür dann jetzt die 
"Crowbuster"
http://www.awm2009.de/pdf-Dateien/Rabenvögel - Der Jagd ein Gesicht geben.pdf


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

was ist denn gegen die crowbuster einzuwenden? übrigens muss es sich hier um einen steinmarder handeln, da der baummarder nicht in der stadt lebt. Daher stimmt der post auf seite 1 nicht das diese dem naturschutz unterstehen . beide unterstehen dem jagdrecht. jedoch ist in nrw nur der steinmarder jagdbar.da ich kaum glaube das dein haus in einem jagdbarn teil liegt,(falls doch haste glück)fällt allerdings auch hier die jagd flach.brigens der marder frisst gerne die kabeln an, weil diese wohl ein pheromon bzw hormon geruch imitieren.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Also ich weiß nicht, ein Hormon oder Pheromon ist chemisch gesehen von Kunststoffen und Isoliermaterialien sowie derer Inhaltsstoffen weit entfernt.

In den meisten Fällen ist das zerbeisen darauf zurückzuführen das man nicht einen (1) Marder am Hals hat sondern zwei (2) die sich um das Territorium schlagen.

Der erste Marder markiert das Auto, der zweite entfernt die Markierungen dadurch dass er die Markierungen rausbeisst. 

Jagbar oder nicht ist wumpe, außer man hat das Jagtrecht auf dem Fleck wo das Auto steht, wobei ich mir sicher binn das man mit einer Lebendfalle und anständigem Köder mehr Erfolg hat als mit einer KK , bei wesentlich geringerem Zeitaufwand und von Gefahrenpotential mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## wobbler68 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Hallo

Bei meinem Bruder hat sich das bewährt

Westfalia Marderschock - optimaler Schutz vor Marderbissen im Auto

6 Hochspannungsplättchen werden im Motorraum angebracht und erschrecken bei Berührung den Nager, wenn dieser nicht schon vorher durch die ... weiterlesen
Artikel Nr. 782987 
sofort lieferbar
Menge: 
früher € 39,99
€ 24,99

Ist in 30 mim eingebaut .Auch von ungeübten Schraubern.:g Hat  bei ihm seit bestimmt seit 5-6 Jahren die Marder vertrieben.

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Sodele - hier (mehr oder weniger schlechte) Bilder von meinem Marderschreck...
Ist so bemessen, dass ca. 4 cm Abstand rechts und links zu den Vorderrädern besteht. Inzwischen packe ich auch problemlos die Parkerei ohne permanentes hin- und hergeschiebe :q Das Ding bleibt also einfach so liegen!
Der Rahmen ist aus Douglasie (war im Angebot ) mit einfachem Karnickeldraht (12 mm) bespannt (einfache Krampen reichen). Der Querbalken dient nur dem "hochhalten" des Gitters.
Dadurch, dass ich das relativ locker gespannt hatte, sackte es in der Mitte durch und hat nicht mehr den gewünschten Effekt.
Ist voll marderunfreundlich durch die relativ groben und dünnen Maschen. Mögen die mit ihre süßen Pfoten gar nicht haben, ausserdem "piekst" das so am Rand und ist sowieso voll eklig  :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



Franky schrieb:


> Sodele - hier (mehr oder weniger schlechte) Bilder von meinem Marderschreck...
> Ist so bemessen, dass ca. 4 cm Abstand rechts und links zu den Vorderrädern besteht. Inzwischen packe ich auch problemlos die Parkerei ohne permanentes hin- und hergeschiebe :q Das Ding bleibt also einfach so liegen!
> Der Rahmen ist aus Douglasie (war im Angebot ) mit einfachem Karnickeldraht (12 mm) bespannt (einfache Krampen reichen). Der Querbalken dient nur dem "hochhalten" des Gitters.
> Dadurch, dass ich das relativ locker gespannt hatte, sackte es in der Mitte durch und hat nicht mehr den gewünschten Effekt.
> Ist voll marderunfreundlich durch die relativ groben und dünnen Maschen. Mögen die mit ihre süßen Pfoten gar nicht haben, ausserdem "piekst" das so am Rand und ist sowieso voll eklig  :q


 


Franky,#h

danke für die Bilder.#6
Werde mir wohl auch etwas in der Art bauen.


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

@denni, das hatte uns damals unser ausbilder beim jagdschein gesagt.die werden wohl aus irgentwelche fischsubstantenz hergestellt.ich hatte dafür auch mal ein link, da das ganze leider schon was her finde ich den nicht mehr


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

hi,
ich hatte mal ne zeit lang so einen ultraschall - mardervertreiber.
hat gut funktioniert.
im moment auch keine probleme mehr mit mardern.
gruss


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> @denni, das hatte uns damals unser ausbilder beim jagdschein gesagt.die werden wohl aus irgentwelche fischsubstantenz hergestellt.ich hatte dafür auch mal ein link, da das ganze leider schon was her finde ich den nicht mehr



Ist vielleicht ein wenig off-topic, aber ich kann mir nicht verkneifen: Fisch im Kabel? Jagdschein?? Für mich ein ziemlich klara Fall von Jägerlatein, dem ihr aufgesessen seid... :q:q:q
Der einzige Fisch, den ich kenne, der was mit Kabelage zu tun hat, wäre dieser hier:
http://www.fisch-audiotechnik.de/fisch-audiotechnik/german/produkte.htm


Wie Denni schon sagte: ein Mardermännecken ist unkritisch, erst der zweite Rüde, der die "Spuren" des ersten riecht, veranstaltet das Chaos im Motorraum. Da er sich am Metall die Zähne ausbeisst, ist halt Plaste und Elaste das einzige, was Schaden nimmt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hatte mal ne zeit lang so einen ultraschall - mardervertreiber.
> hat gut funktioniert.
> *im moment auch keine probleme mehr mit mardern.*
> gruss


 


Bei uns auch über 30 Jahre nicht,owwohl ich die Viecher oft 
genug gesehen habe.Warum plötzlich jetzt?|kopfkrat


----------



## MobyDicky (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Hallöle,

vor knapp 2 Jahren hatte ich auch akute Marderprobleme in meinem A6, die richtig Geld gekostet haben |gr: ... den Firlefanz mit den Hundehaaren etc. habe ich bis zur nächsten Zerstörung auch ausprobiert, aber geholfen hat nur das hier : http://www.marderabwehr.de/onlineka...x_ttproducts_pi1[product]=56&cHash=93d5940eab

Klar ist es etwas preisintensiver, aber wenn ich das gleich eingebaut hätte, wären mir insgesamt ca.600 Euronen Reparaturkosten erspart geblieben. 

:m Seit dem das Teilchen verbaut worden ist, sind auch keine Mardertrapsen mehr auf Dach und Motorhaube ... und fürs nächste Auto bau ichs aus meinem jetzigen einfach aus und nutze es weiter.

Grüße, Tobias


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bei uns auch über 30 Jahre nicht,owwohl ich die Viecher oft
> genug gesehen habe.Warum plötzlich jetzt?|kopfkrat



von der seite habe ich das problem noch nicht gesehen.
 gute frage.
die marder sind bei uns immer noch aktuell aber unser auto bleibt im moment verschont obwohl kein expliziter schutz vorhanden ist.

gruss


----------



## Marcus van K (1. April 2012)

*AW: Marderbiss beim Auto!*

Hey Moby Dick,

was genau hast du dir denn zugelegt? 
Bei VW wollen die mir 180 Euronen für Marderabwehr aus der Tasche ziehn!?

mfg


----------

